# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Compra de maracuya

## MARIO VALENCIA

Estoy necesitando adquirir urgente 80 TN mensuales durante todo el año de Maracuyá en fruto al barrer por favor infórmame si pueden abastecerme de este insumo, el pago es contra entrega.   También se compra pequeñas cantidades de 1 tn  a 10 tn 
Indícame precio x Kilogramo y lugar de entrega 
sin otro en particular quedo de vuestra confirmación.      Saludos Cordiales,   Ing. Mario Valencia Núñez mariovn8@hotmail.com Nextel: 816*3235 RPM: #248130 Cel: 995429621Temas similares: Compra de pasas morenas Compra de maiz duro amarillo Compra naranja y mandarina mas de 20 ton semanales Compra de Terreno en Cañete Compra de maracuya

----------


## Alper

Ing. Valencia:
Seria posible financiar la siembra de maracuya en la extensión que Ud. considere, tanto en el valle de Chao como en Lambayeque.
Mi Telef. 976-786708 
Alfredo .

----------


## hector joe tirado hernand

hola, estoy interesado en cultivar maracuya una extension de 6 has. por lo que necesito datos del cultivo. donde adquirir semilla , densidad de siembra, fertilizacion, etc. gracias
hector tirado nextel 415*2799

----------


## mintech

Sr. Valencia su post es inexacto ya que Ud. no compra todo el año ayer me comunique con Ud. y me respondio que recien iban a retomar las compras a mediados del presente año.
Att
Alfredo

----------


## nasca

q raro,falta de seriedad??.......o desea sorprender alos productores,

----------


## msoler

hola amigos del foro estoy a puertas de cosechar despues de 8 largos meses me gustaria saber quien compra maracuya y cual es el precio mi parcela es en San Lorenzo Sullana
a esperas de algun comentario, solo he empezado con 1hectarea si me va bien de hecho que invierto en mas hectareas desde luego. 
saludos
Marco Soler
Piura - Peru

----------


## Union_Europa

tengo maracuya , que traigo de mis tierras de la ciudad de pariacoto, son maracuya grandes, interesados a mi *nextel 51*139*4962*, proximamente estare cosechando para los meses de junio Palta Fuerte y manzana israel , lo vendo x kilo o al por mayor , *interesados a 951681738, email : cesarug@msn.com*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> tengo maracuya , que traigo de mis tierras de la ciudad de pariacoto, son maracuya grandes, interesados a mi *nextel 51*139*4962*, proximamente estare cosechando para los meses de junio Palta Fuerte y manzana israel , lo vendo x kilo o al por mayor , *interesados a 951681738, email : cesarug@msn.com*

 Estoy interesado en maracuyá para supermercado, así que dime a qué precios vendes puesto en Lima y cuánto puedes proveer a la semana de maracuyá seleccionado, que un productor que me ofreció no aparece. También me interesa para las plantas de pulpa, pero están pagano S/.1.75 puesto en planta de Lima al barrer. 
Si hacemos algo con maracuyá, vemos los demás productos. 
Gracias y saludos

----------

